# Saadiyat beach



## elpida (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi guys! Can anyone advise which is the best sea in Abu Dhabi? I love swimming and I have been to a couple of beaches but the water quality was poor. Moreover you couldn't swim very far away from the coast. I have heard that the saadiyat beach is on open sea so it must be better. Has anyone been there? Any suggestions are welcome!! Thanks!


----------



## roscoe2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there, I work for an environmental company here and a couple of years ago we worked on a water quality monitoring project for most of the public and private beaches around the island. Although most of the beaches in the channels were surprisingly clean i would recommend Saadiyat, As it is open sea and it is a bit further from the city. Check the weather and wind speed if you want to swim as the waves can get quite big.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

roscoe2 said:


> Hi there, I work for an environmental company here and a couple of years ago we worked on a water quality monitoring project for most of the public and private beaches around the island. Although most of the beaches in the channels were surprisingly clean i would recommend Saadiyat, As it is open sea and it is a bit further from the city. Check the weather and wind speed if you want to swim as the waves can get quite big.


yes thats quite a good one.

roscoe which company any chance of finding working experience placements environmental science stuff for british sch pupils?


----------

